# How long do is take to 'make' a WCA Profile?



## IamWEB (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey...

I recently had my first competition (Dallas Open 2009), and the results went up last night. The problem is that I have no WCA Profile, at least not yet.

I've waited sine last night to see if it would appear, but it still has not. I'll continue to wait. *Doesn't anyone here know or remember how it long it took for them to have a profile after results were posted?*

Here is a link to the Top 3 results of the competition: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?top3=Top+3&competitionId=DallasOpen2009

Go down to 2nd place in 2x2x2. That's me.

If you hover over my name, and your browser displays the link, nothing appears where the WCA ID should be. It's just blank.

*This is what my ID should be: 2009BOAR01.*
*
Some other competitors at the Dallas Open (who never competed before then) already have profiles, some (which obviously includes me) do not.
*
I'm sure it's just a matter of waiting, but I think that those who already have profile and only competed once have had those profiles ever since the results were up, which might mean that no one has 'gained' since then.

Anyone know what's up?


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 17, 2009)

Someone in the WCA has to manually make a profile for you.


----------



## brunson (Jun 18, 2009)

I'd actually assume it's automated from the spreadsheet that gets submitted with the results. Contact the delegate from the competition, he can let the database admins at the WCA know there was a problem.

P.S. Nice going on the 2x2.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 18, 2009)

brunson said:


> I'd actually assume it's automated from the spreadsheet that gets submitted with the results. Contact the delegate from the competition, he can let the database admins at the WCA know there was a problem.



I had assumed it was automated also after watching Bob... I don't remember him having to do anything more than a click or two to create new profiles. Maybe he did though. Or maybe the poor structure of the database is just catching up with itself.

Contact Bob if you need something changed there, though.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 18, 2009)

I remember certain indications that the competition data is first added to the database without affecting anything else. Then it gets integrated into the rankings, profiles created, etc.

Would someone mind posting the actual process?


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it is automated with a script used in the datasheet.

I'd wait until it is posted officially on Speedcubing.com, and if it isn't fixed by then, contact Bob or Tyson about it.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 18, 2009)

@Lucas: Then that means that there's a problem. I've already seen my own solves in the records list with every other solve, but still no profile.

@pjk: I'll check speedcubing.com for a while then.


----------



## Ton (Jun 18, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I remember certain indications that the competition data is first added to the database without affecting anything else. Then it gets integrated into the rankings, profiles created, etc.
> 
> Would someone mind posting the actual process?



I saw three staps when Ron post results

1) process the competition result (add competition and results)
2) process individual scores than add new ID's
3) Update statistics page


----------



## qqwref (Jun 18, 2009)

Yeah, I think the competition results are often put up quite a bit before any new IDs are added and people's ranks are updated. I've often noticed that right after a competition my profile will have my new times (since they're in the database) but my old PBs and rank (since those haven't been updated yet).

Creating an actual profile takes on the order of milliseconds and is done automatically (although you might have to wait for it ).


----------



## shelley (Jun 18, 2009)

It looks like someone just forgot to run the script that generates IDs and profiles for new people. It's fixed now.


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2009)

pjk said:


> I'm pretty sure it is automated with a script used in the datasheet.
> 
> I'd wait until it is posted officially on Speedcubing.com, and if it isn't fixed by then, contact Bob or Tyson about it.



I have competed since 2003 and I´m still waiting for my "profile".
And PJK: How can I check, if I am a "premium member" or not? (I long ago paid 10$).


----------



## coolmission (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't worry, and be patient. It's gonna show up 

I remember when I was waiting for mine to come online: At that time, my country wasn't even in the list


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

It's a semi-automatic process roughly like Ton described. That's because of missing, wrong or ambiguous data. For example if my name somehow gets entered as Stefan Pokemon, we need to recognize that as being me and fixing it. Or if there's another Hao Wang, we need to decide whether it's one of the three we already have or a new one. Because of stuff like this, the system isn't fully automatic. We have tools to assist, suggesting what to do, so the manual work is mostly to confirm but it still needs to be done and can take a little time.



uweren2000 said:


> I have competed since 2003 and I´m still waiting for my "profile".


What do you mean?


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> I have competed since 2003 and I´m still waiting for my "profile".


What do you mean?[/QUOTE]

OK, I have competed since 2003 and to-day, June 18 2009, I got my "WCA profile".


----------



## pjk (Jun 18, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> pjk said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure it is automated with a script used in the datasheet.
> ...


Did you follow all the instructions on the Premium membership page? Send me a PM with all the information requested there.

You competed in 2003 but you don't have a WCA profile?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

uweren2000 said:


> OK, I have competed since 2003 and to-day, June 18 2009, I got my "WCA profile".


You mean your page on the WCA site didn't exist, or the link on the left of your posts here didn't exist?


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have competed since 2003 and to-day, June 18 2009, I got my "WCA profile".
> ...


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003WESS01

works for me. I don't know since when though


----------



## Stefan (Jun 18, 2009)

Alright, archive.org proves Rune did have a profile already, and google cache proves until recently he didn't have the link here. So he probably meant he waited until today to enter his WCA id here and get his link, possibly misunderstanding the thread starter's issue of actually not having a profile on the WCA site, not just not having the link here. Right, Rune?


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Alright, archive.org proves Rune did have a profile already, and google cache proves until recently he didn't have the link here. So he probably meant he waited until today to enter his WCA id here and get his link, possibly misunderstanding the thread starter's issue of actually not having a profile on the WCA site, not just not having the link here. Right, Rune?



Right! (At my age I have the fully right to misunderstand anything).
(But *I* didn´t enter my WCA id here. It came automatically).


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> uweren2000 said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I have competed since 2003 and to-day, June 18 2009, I got my "WCA profile".
> ...



Yes, it didn´t


----------



## Rune (Jun 18, 2009)

Did you follow all the instructions on the Premium membership page? Send me a PM with all the information requested there.

Not that important. I made a new donation.
"Rune, your donation is now complete"


----------

